# Let me see some fluffy tails!



## peep_216 (May 18, 2012)

I am in love with the GSD breed and one thing I love is how they mature physically and mentally. The tail is just the icing on the cake! I have a pure bred german import and her tail is just starting to get fluffy!

I just wanted to see how fluffy yours are! Post away!










Thats Bella's (my dogs) dad!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bella is gorgeous!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Does this count?


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

This is Scarlett's "lounging" tail pose.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

is this ok?


----------



## chuckh (Nov 20, 2011)

Zeus is the one with his tail up. The other two are Zeus' brother and sister.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko getting a little excited about a chicken.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

hattifattener said:


> is this ok?


that's quite ok


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love the black tips.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

When he was a pup!


----------



## peep_216 (May 18, 2012)

Oh this is awesome! Thanks to everyone who posted the pictures!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg has a fluffy tail:




























Interestingly, she didn't have a super fluffy tail as a puppy:


----------



## PeteModas (3 mo ago)




----------



## PeteModas (3 mo ago)

FG167 said:


>


 this looks just like my dog Midas what is the name of this type German Shepherd?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

10 year old thread, most of the posters are no longer here .... and all I see is the burr potential ....


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> 10 year old thread, most of the posters are no longer here .... and all I see is the burr potential ....


I was about to post lol but then I saw it was like 10 years ago 😅


----------

